# Espania Discovery - Worth it?



## Clunegapyears (Jan 6, 2016)

We purchased Espania Discovery for 2015 but did not make it to Spain on this trip.  I have had an email from the publishers suggesting I order the 2016 version.  We are likely to go to Spain this Autumn (finally).  We are big fans of France Passion and have used them extensively.  However, I also bought the Italian version, Fattore Amicale, and on both occasions we tried to use them, the staff knew nothing and we had to find somewhere else to overnight Grrr.

So my question is ... have any of you used the Espania Discovery ... are they in useful locations, welcoming without massive pressure to buy produce / eat at the restaurant .... do I part with our precious cash?

Many thanks
Katherine


----------



## Pebs (Feb 6, 2016)

*Not as good as France Passion*

We purchased it last year...found it harder to use than the French version....tried some wineries...much more commercial and as you say about Italy, it seemed as though the staff working there had missed the memo!! We only used one as an overnight stop. I certainly won't purchase 2016 but will use 2015 book if we find the right place...don't they run until Feb/March anyway?


----------

